# What do you tell yourself...



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

when you are trying to get through a really bad SA moment? In other words what do you tell yourself to help you cope better?

For example when I am having a "moment' I usually say to myself:

"Meggie you are going to make it through this. No one is expecting you to be perfect."

This usually calms me down some what. It also depends on what mind frame I am in that day. 

sooooo what do you tell yourself? :cig


----------



## idreamofu (Jan 17, 2005)

Lately when I'm nearing panic mode I would keep telling myself "who the **** cares?!?, so what?" etc. repeatedly. Basically I force myself to challenge my negative assumptions and it usuallys calms me down enough to get me to think about the situation rationally.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I say things like 

"You're going to be fine, i feel releived that i know i can do this"

"Nobody else is perfect so why shoud i be?"

"Eyes never hurt anyone"

"I could care less what people think"

"Don't worry about what people say, they say irrevelent things without proof"


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I think of alot of things really. Some good some bad I suppose, but too many to post honestly lol. I overall just try to think that the things I worry about when having an SA attack, knowone cares about. These people arent even thinking about what im thinking about... I mean, come on... there not mind readers or anything. They are all too busy doing their own thing anyways. That helps alot.


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

One time when I was really disappointed in myself, and I just felt so bad about myself, I just looked at myself in the mirrior for a while, then I just asked myself, " What do you want from yourself?". That question just came to me, and it made me realize how much I put myself under pressure. Nobody is perfect, and we all make mistakes and make ourselves look stupid, and I shouldn't expect perfection from myself.


----------



## ferret (Apr 25, 2005)

it takes weeks to go forward and seconds to go backwards :banana


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

ferret said:


> it takes weeks to go forward and seconds to go backwards :banana


good quote.


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

fiver said:


> ferret said:
> 
> 
> > it takes weeks to go forward and seconds to go backwards :banana
> ...


 :agree


----------



## ferret (Apr 25, 2005)

glad you like it
it gets me through alot of problems ihave :banana


----------



## Social_Freak (May 7, 2005)

i just repeat Jesus Loves Me...Jesus Loves Me...over and over again. Or I pray, silently and that tends to make me feel better about myself. 

Also telling myself that i am a good person, and that it doesn't matter what people think of me as long as i have God. i don't need anyone, and that usually makes me feel better. Of course, then i usually end up feeling bad later b/c i want friends so bad, but then i go and say that God is the only true friend that i need in my life.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

I just tell myself to think more positively in every situation. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I am determined, though, to be a more positive person and to not make a big deal out of little things.


----------



## Western Wall (Nov 19, 2003)

In my last moment I actually stopped before my overanalysis of how I did saying hi to someone and said, "I don't have to analyze this."


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Either I'll just breathe and focus on that, or I'll tell myself something simple and braindead to make myself more apathetic... things like:
"whatever"
"who cares"
"nothing matters"
"@#%$ 'em..."
"people have more important things to worry about than me"
"I'll never see him/her again anyway"
"just do it you wuss"
"if you don't do this now, tomorrow you'll get cancer"
"a hundred years from now, none of this will matter"
"in the end we're all just dust and ashes anyway"

Also inspirational quotes will pop into my head, those work well for me...


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

doh :dd


----------



## Hemingway (May 10, 2005)

I just try to sum up my situation in the most positive way... look on the up side of things and be kind to myself.... plus i think "if you are already assuming you will 'fail' at something then you have nothing to lose.... so why worry?"


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I tell myself: BREATHE!! ops


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

In social situations I say "this isn't THAT important". I've arranged my life to avoid most taxing social situations, and I find myself needing to cope most often with other stresses, like work, kids, money, etc. I usually take a deep breath and tell myself something like, "these are just problems, and problems have solutions". This tends to keep me thinking linearly (word?) which is helpful when I'm stressed.


----------

